# Looking up CFTPO(?) postions - ie positions for tour



## MikeL (6 Nov 2008)

I'm gonna be submitting a memo to volunteer to go back to Afghanistan for TF 3-09. And I'd like to be able to list positions available I'd like to get in the OMLT and PRT. Does anyone here know if there is a website on the DIN that would list this info? I did a search and came up with a bunch of unrelated topics, etc.

Thanks


----------



## dapaterson (6 Nov 2008)

Nothing on the DIN at this time.  Besides, the TO&E for 3-09 is nowhere near finalized; there will be lessons learned applied and changes made well into 2009.

Identify the types of positions you are interested in; actual position numbers can be created, deleted, blocked, unblocked faster than you can say "Boo".


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Nov 2008)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> I'm gonna be submitting a memo to volunteer to go back to Afghanistan for TF 3-09. And I'd like to be able to list positions available I'd like to get in the OMLT and PRT. Does anyone here know if there is a website on the DIN that would list this info? I did a search and came up with a bunch of unrelated topics, etc.
> 
> Thanks



How about asking through your CoC or talking to your Trg/Ops WO/O?


----------



## MikeL (6 Nov 2008)

dapaterson thanks


Sapper, most of my unit is still on leave, BN lines are a ghost town haha.  Figured I'd try to do as much of this on my own, etc while everyone is away, than turn in the memo after the BN re-org in a week a bit.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Nov 2008)

Roger that.

:cheers:


----------



## medicineman (6 Nov 2008)

Best bet is to ask the Ops dudes/dudettes, since they'll be the one with access.  I used to get in trouble quite regualarly in that job for that reason - the memos would go in, not only requesting deployment, but with a specific brick/CFTPO number beside it.  My clinic WO and I had long discussions over this... :

MM


----------



## Sarge137 (8 Nov 2008)

And if you want to go even lower, as your OR clerk. All if not most have access to CFTPO in order to initiate claim and TD authority. Better do it before Jan 2009 though. They are going to have a hell of a time navigating the new version.  ;D


----------

